# A.M.'s Flower Room



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Howdy all, i just want to share a couple pics with the good ppl here. The plants in the pix below are all Moscas C99Bx1 from cut. She has been my go to girl for over a year now, and she will remain in my stable for as long as i can keep her.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW she looks so good. So much better then mine did. Good job. Beautiful plant.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice job pilgrem, yual gots the green thumb they speak of fur sure 

BWD


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2012)

Great job on those AM...looking tasty.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Rose, BWD thank you for the kind words! I do so love this girl! Ive found it very difficult to build up a tollerence to her. No matter how much ive smoked i find her doing the job better than most of the other stuff Ive grown...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Great job on those AM...looking tasty.


 
Coming from you...that means alot to me bro! Thank you very much!:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2012)

Those look outstanding, AM.  I am quite partial to C99 myself.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Why thank you THG!  C99 is by far my favorite smoke! She produces a nice trippy high


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2012)

You might want to try some Satori if you like the up trippy high that you get from the Cindy.


----------



## cubby (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't seen a prettier fat girl since............wellllll , let's not go into it. 
.
.
.
Nice plant, congrats !


----------



## tastyness (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking good.  I hope to find a girl I love that much amongst my current group.  
It will be fun next time to grow some more Sativa leaning girls.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2012)

Tastyness thanks for stoppin in im sure you'll find something worth keeping in your garden.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice crop!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 25, 2013)

T.C.V.G.s 78 Skunk x Gorilla Grape


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 25, 2013)

And a couple more....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2013)

Are they about finished AM? Looking like a nice harvest. Big white buds!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 25, 2013)

Rose, the one in the pic came down yesterday @65days, the other one i have going will go to 75days for comparison.  Im curious to see how the smoke from these will turn out. They have a skunky grape smell with a hint of citrus, burn the nostrils a bit lol. Thanks for looking RB!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2013)

Skunky grape with a hint of citrus sounds great. You really topiaried the one plant..no popcorn for you. I am not quite that brave. Good for you. Enjoy AM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2013)

well Done...I Bet *ThatCrazyVancouverGuy* is smiling on you...

I have some these beans  Ill have to give them a run

thanks for sharing


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 25, 2013)

the look unreal with all those flowers on them mine are about have that size I'am jelouse. nice grow thanks for sharing :icon_smile:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you 4U2 and skullcandy for the kind words. I hope TCVG sees these pics, haven't heard from him in a while....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

Bump for Umbra. First post is Moscas C99. There is also some T.C.V.G. gear in here.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap::48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 1, 2016)

still got your cindy here


----------

